# Bilkish Associates



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Anyone had any experience with these guys? I left Dubai a few months ago to move to Australia, and went to great lengths to ensure all bills were settled, accounts closed and everything tied up. Now out of the blue 3 months later, I receieve the following email :ranger:. Is this genuine or not? They do have my correct account number. Any insight from any of you out there? :confused2:

Subject: Settlement of Overdue AED 331.87 for du Account No: xxx 

On behalf of our client, du – Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company PJSC, we wish to inform you that despite repeated notifications and reminders you have failed to pay the outstanding amount against the invoices billed to you and have thus been in breach of the terms of your agreement with our client. 
We, therefore, now demand settlement of the total amount AED- 331.87 overdue within the next 3 days of receipt of this notice.
For any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us on the number mentioned below. 
Kindly ignore this final reminder notice if you have already made the payment.
Sincerely

Bilkish Associates
Contact Person: PAREIRA


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I just googled them. Suggest you do the same. Difficult to say if they are "genuine". Looks like they take debts from various organizations and probably get a percentage of everything they collect. If I were you, I would contact Du direct to resolve this matter.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Bedougirl's post. I would call Du directly. From what I have seen, Du continues to bill you until the line has been disconnected. This means, even if you have paid your last statement, there could have been charges up until the very last minute. Do you have accesss ot selfcare.du.ae ? If yes, then why don't you log on there and see if there is something outstanding?


----------

